# Some powder



## Claudie (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## jeneje (Aug 25, 2014)

Very nice, what did you refine for it? The color is a nice tan.
Ken


----------



## Claudie (Aug 25, 2014)

Some fingers I have been working on. It still has some moisture in but, so the final product will be less, but I got excited and had to weigh it.... :lol:


----------



## butcher (Aug 25, 2014)

I get excited by seeing it.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 26, 2014)

Nicely done!! 8)


----------



## Claudie (Aug 26, 2014)

After the melt :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm witnessing some excellent results from you guys of late. I'm proud of all of you, and the way you've improved your quality. 

Harold


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 26, 2014)

Right on!! Beautiful button! 8)


----------



## butcher (Aug 27, 2014)

Even more excited by seeing the button.


----------



## Smokin_Cache (Aug 27, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## Claudie (Aug 27, 2014)

Coming from someone with your experience Harold, that means a lot. 
Butcher, I can see you now, running around the room like a puppy at meal time. :lol: 
Kind of the way I feel when I melt one of these.

EDIT: Since the photo was taken, I have cleaned the Borax off. It looks even better now!


----------

